# Airfix 1/72 Vickers Valiant



## robtrek (Sep 26, 2007)

Well, I am very impressed so far by the reviews and the look of a nicely done Airfix vickers Valiant. I can't believe I spent money years ago on the Mach 2 attrocity...and never built it. What a waste of money. 

http://www.hlj.com/product/arf11001

The only downside of this kit, is something that has NOTHING to do with this kit! It's the fact that the Airfix Vulcan and Matchbox Victor molds are so old now. I wish Airfix would do the Vulcan in the same quality level. It was always my favorite (especially the first time I ever saw it watching the James Bond film Thunderball), followed equally closely by the Victor. The British really knew how to design aesthetically pleasing, virtually Sci-Fi looking aircraft. I think they were ahead of there time design and stealth wise, they just didn't know it! 

Anyway, if anyone has a build they want to show off of any of the three V- Bombers, please post and inspire us!

Thank you,
Rob


----------

